# Is Motorhoming in France/Germany in July a problem?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

We're quite well travelled in Europe and normally we go away outside the main seasons, prefer aires/stellplatze and never book anything.
This year though, due to work committments we have no option but to take our hols from 11 - 28 jul - smack bang in the peak period.

Do you think we'll have a problem getting on aires and the odd municipal at this time of year and has anyone got any inspirational places in France or maybe Northern Germany that we could go to where the hoards don't - we like quiet!

No kids to worry about and we'd consider anything, any ideas?

edit, forgot to mention, ferry already booked, dover-calais.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Not usually a problem Pete, the major sites get hammered but that won't affect you guys!, I would advise getting on to an aire earlier in the day than normal , they do fill up quickly especially near the major attractions/resorts also allow longer for travelling distances, the 'N roads' can be busy too.

regards M&D


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete
We were in N France and Germany last year during July and Aug and had no difficulty finding places in the aires and stelplatz, even with the RV..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave & Jim,

I think i'll steer clear of the south, that much I am sure of, I've heard that vitually all of Paris and the north descend on mass to the med at this time of year :? .

Thinking of maybe exploring the northern German coastline as we've never been there before, or maybe the massif central but any other suggestions most welcome.

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

This thread covered the dates of the exodus & return weekends this year:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99452.html#99452

Dave


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We always travel to Provence for the whole of July, we have never had any problem finding a site. Or a safe Aire come to think of it.

It's true the French love to holiday in the South of France, along with thousands of Brits, Germans and Dutch etc, etc, but I think you will find the busiest time of all is in fact August.

http://p.t.l.free.fr/menucc3.htm

The above site may be of some interest to you, or for quietness, why not try *'French Passion'*
Texas


----------



## Livar (Feb 25, 2006)

*Nights in France*

Why not try France Passion? As good or better than anything else and at only EUR 27/year.
We have been members for several years and despite a few problems finding the actual place, it have been a true joy.
http://www.france-passion.com/


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Peejay
Don't worry about those dates as you will get in almost anywhere and definitely on aires and stelplatz. 16TH- 18TH July is not the peak period. First weekend in August to 15th is peak and the French tend to holiday all through August. They are mainly on campsites then.
As a teacher I have no choice whatsoever and have to go in July/August. What we do make sure we do is get ourselves set up somewhere for "Black weekend" as no-one wants to be on the road on first weekend in August when the whole of France goes on holiday and the roads are horrendous.
If you want a campsite then set up about the Thursday and don't move till Monday or Tuesday and you will be fine.
I have been going in the van for 4 summers in a row and prior to that we always went in a caravan but then we always booked. As Dave says make sure you get to an aire about late morning /early afternoon. Generally the French look for a spot to park up about teatime and if you think you have a small space next to you that no-one will use then think again as there is always a van that will sneak in alongside you. I would say to reverse into a spot aswell so that you are always pointing right way to pull off.
We went to Belgium, Germany, Czech Republic and France last August and had no problems on any aire or Stelplatz.
Biggest tip is leave early and set up early. If stuck then most Tourist offices seem to allow you to park in their carparks. 15th August (about that date) is their other bank holiday too.
Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, 

Glad to hear its august for the 'mass exodus', perhaps the only bad time in July if we do go to France is Bastille day but we're now thinking towards having a look at the far north of Germany, there and again, as usual we'll probably change our minds at the last moment and end up 'down south' again, such is the flexibility of motorhoming and we both love a bit of sun, decisions, decisions....
I'm already a francepassion member livar, so if it is France that will be another option, thanks.

pete.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Watch out for the fireworks if you are in France for 'Bastille day' especially if you have dogs.

Fireworks and sense don't always go to-gether.


Texas


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Peejay,

July is usually fine until the school holidays begin around the last week in July. Like someone said before, the Parisians all move to the south and the south west along with what feels like the northern half of Europe. 

Friday nights till Monday mornings over August are usually hell, just one traffic jam from Brussels to San Sebastion. Last year though, the French traffic authorities were on the ball, they even had stations along key parts of the main routes with water available.

Why in Europe noboby thinks of staggering their holidays, or even lunch breaks, I don't know, but no one will give an inch. The time I love best in South West France is after the vendange in October until the end of February. Cold at night and still sunny and nice in the day.

Bon voyage

MC


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Pete. If you take the Northern Germany option take the coast road around holland then into germany. The coast and countryside around Bremerhaven and Kuxhaven are well worth a few days. Leaving Kuxhaven take the car ferry (very inexpensive) across the river elbe bypassing Hamburg and then head up the coast into Denmark. Beautiful beaches and great campsites as you head north up into Denmark. We have been twice during August with no problems at all. On the homeward journey we headed south into germany once more bypassing Hamburg and headed south and then across into the mossel valley where we spent a few days using stellplatz along the river banks. Leaving germany we headed through Luxembourg and then back to Calais.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Looks a nice route Tony-I'll try that myself sometime. Thanks


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Tis a beautiful route especially if you take in the coast road above Amsterdam A7 / E22 that takes you out into the north sea with water on both sides. Afslutdijk I think they call it. 20 odd KM long. Theres stopping places half way. North German coast is flat like Holland but very scenic. We especially liked the Danish beaches up around Ringkobing. All the campsites we stayed on in Denmark were top class and fairly reasonable for August. I had never been to the mossel valley in Germany and could have stayed a lot longer than we did. Was particularly interested in the Old Roman city of Trier on the German Luxembourg border. Loads to visit there.
I have a sneaky feeling that we may travel much of the same route this August so we keep away from the bottlenecks in france


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Tony, thanks for the northern germany info, we're tempted after reading this, have you been up to the north of Lubeck and Fehmarn Island? It looks nice up there with plenty of stellplatze to choose from.

We've toured the Mosel several times in the last few years, its probably one of the most motorhome friendly areas in Germany and we never tire of visiting the region and the wine is great!

Pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

in France you might have difficulties finding a site _directly at the coast,_ especially along the Mediterranean. But just a few klicks away from the coast and even in August it should not be a big issue. However, keep in mind that Southern France can be very warm in Summer and thugs of all kind have peak season as well.

In Germany it should be even less of a problem, but be aware that site prices can reach astonishing heights. And practically all local councils along the German coast charge a tourist tax, which is not always included in the site price. But again, staying a little bit away from the coast makes it much easier.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

No pete havent been right up to the north yet but will probably rectify that this summer. We were planning a trip further into east germany and Poland but have had several people put us off that for now. The toe rags who do most of the robbing our side of europe come from those countries so have thought better of it for now. A lot of people will say its safe but I dont know so much. Theres plenty of nice places to visit nearer home without tempting fate.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Tony, Gerhard.

That gives me plenty to keep me busy for a while, I love pondering over maps and searching t'internet, deciding where to go.

Pete.


----------

